# Lures I'm dying to throw



## MeanMouth (Mar 16, 2010)

I love crankbaits ang jigs, but since starting my jon boat conversion, having a new trolling motor and fish finder will hopefully take my fishing to another level.

With less than a month to go until all the lakes open around here, I just wanted to start a thread with our most anticipated lures for 2010. Of course I had to add KVD's Red Eye Shad, but I'm really excited for the Buckeye Mop Jigs with matching trailers.

I took a couple pics for anyone looking for closer photos. I think it would be cool if everyone posted a pic or two; let's see what you're dying to throw!


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 16, 2010)

Whats the best way to fish a jig?????


----------



## russ010 (Mar 16, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> Whats the best way to fish a jig?????



drag it slowly on the bottom... you can hop it back to you with short taps of your rod... swim it... there is no wrong way to fish a jig. It's one of the most versatile baits in my box, and what I throw probably 80% of the time I'm fishing.

I have a methodology I use when fishing jigs. If the lake's main forage is crawfish, I keep it on the bottom and will start off by casting it out, putting it on the bottom and letting it sit there for half a minute or so. Then I start barely turning the reel bring it back to me. This represents 2 forages, crawfish and dying shad. 

I'll fish it like a worm. Cast it out, sink to the bottom and again let it sit there. Then I'll keep my rod around the 10 o'clock position and then give 1-3 brief pops of the rod to keep the bait in about a 2' diameter but popping the rod pops it off the bottom. The harder the pop, the higher it jumps - but it also moves a lot more. 

The only time I swim it is when I'm getting hit on crankbaits. I'll cast it out, and count it down to the depth I think the fish are holding at. I generally throw white or greens when doing this. A 1/4-1/2oz jig will fall about 1' per second depending on the size of the trailer you are using.

Here in GA though, I can tell you that 9 times out of 10 I'll be dragging that thing painstakingly across the bottom...


----------



## russ010 (Mar 16, 2010)

but back to the main topic... here is what is on my rods right now

Rapala Rattlin Rap






Zoom Brush Hogs


----------



## Truckmechanic (Mar 16, 2010)

Great job on the mop jigs MeanMouth...I like it alot.

Here is what I can't wait to throw...should only be about 2 more weeks.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Mar 16, 2010)

russ010 said:


> but back to the main topic... here is what is on my rods right now
> 
> Rapala Rattlin Rap
> 
> ...




Do you fish that zoom brush hog the same way as a jig?


----------



## russ010 (Mar 16, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > but back to the main topic... here is what is on my rods right now
> ...



yea pretty much.. If I'm pitching into grass or trees, I'll put a 1/2oz weight ahead of it. Sometimes I'll put a bead on both sides of the weight.


----------



## MeanMouth (Mar 16, 2010)

Truckmechanic said:


> Great job on the mop jigs MeanMouth...I like it alot.
> 
> Here is what I can't wait to throw...should only be about 2 more weeks.


Nice, that's the YUM Money Hound right? I was looking at that particular lure, but went with the Zara Spook. Both lures would be a great addition to anyones topwater collection, especially for walking the dog.

YUM Money Hound
- Soft bait
- Has belly slit for better hookups
- Can be rigged Texas style for weedless action





Zara Spook
- Hard bait
- Not weedless (3 treble hooks)
- Will outlast soft baits





Truck, nice choice on the YUM Money Hound. I'm eager to find out how you like it. Update this thread after you get a chance to try it out!


----------



## Truckmechanic (Mar 17, 2010)

I will let you know how it turns out...I normally like to use LC Sammy for topwater, I found these and they are a lot cheaper :lol:


----------



## Jim (Mar 17, 2010)

This year I'm oly throwing big stuff for Bass.

Im Pitching/flipping/skipping various Jigs this year allot. I am determined to master this technique.









I am going to try the 10 inch JDBaits Ribbon tail. https://www.jdbaits.com/products.htm





Lastly I'm going to throw some various frogs: Spro, 3:16, and JDBaits














I say this every year though, and I always go back to my reliable Stick baits. :LOL2:


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 17, 2010)

I seen these at local fishing expo and really like the way they look:

Vertical Lures Tube X






Also the Vertical Lures Creature X






Also the Vertical Lures Jig X






^^^ the jig x is awesome because it has a sling that hold the chunk on the hook. the sling also has a place to attache rattles


----------



## russ010 (Mar 17, 2010)

I use a lot of the Vertical Lures stuff - and it does perform well.

I like their Chunk X sling... I use them on all of my jigs, not just the JigX. One thing with their jigs, the eye is recessed in the head and it is a beast to tie when your out on the water and your hands are frozen. That's the only downfall for me to that jig - but dang if it won't catch'em!


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 17, 2010)

russ010 said:


> I use a lot of the Vertical Lures stuff - and it does perform well.
> 
> I like their Chunk X sling... I use them on all of my jigs, not just the JigX. One thing with their jigs, the eye is recessed in the head and it is a beast to tie when your out on the water and your hands are frozen. That's the only downfall for me to that jig - but dang if it won't catch'em!



I was just real impressed with thier product! There is a how to for the knot they suggest on thier website btw for the jig...

https://verticallures.com/uploads/TieJigX/TieKnot.asp


----------



## russ010 (Mar 17, 2010)

Yea... that's the knot I tie. Just try doing it when your fingers are frozen and can barely move!


----------



## dixie_boysles (Mar 17, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Yea... that's the knot I tie. Just try doing it when your fingers are frozen and can barely move!



haha, i know what you mean. Im not really a jig fisherman, cant ever seem to get bit with one. I do want to try the tubes for my smallmouth fishing though!


----------



## gunny146 (Mar 17, 2010)

The Spro Little John, I have already been throwing and catching with this one. I am hoping to get some money up to get a few of BYOB's computer billed bad boys also.


----------



## ericshayes (Mar 20, 2010)

I really want to try a laserlure, but there expensive and I'm not sure there going to work.


----------



## russ010 (Mar 20, 2010)

ericshayes said:


> I really want to try a laserlure, but there expensive and I'm not sure there going to work.



don't waste your money... If you really want some, PM me your address and I'll send you the 2 I've got that aren't worth a flip. I think I know where they are anyways...


----------

